# Cosmo/Meguiars Polisher for £14.99



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

If anyone has a Makro near to them then they are currently selling the Cosmo/Meguiars cordless polisher for £14.99 plus VAT, offer is valid until February 14th.

Know where I'm going on Monday.


----------



## roger (Oct 29, 2005)

Just in case its of use.....

Cosmo only has one battery that doesn't keep at full power for very long, but will run for quite some time with the revs reducing as you go.

Perfectly OK for buffing and very light polishing where no swirl removal required, but otherwise not much good on the tougher jobs.


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Just got one, good little bargain. I can use that now for the occasional wax rather than the PC. Cheers!


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Spammy said:


> Just got one, good little bargain. I can use that now for the occasional wax rather than the PC. Cheers!


That's what I'm gonna use it for, can't be doing with getting the transformer and extension lead out when I just want to apply a wax or sealant in this weather.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I got one today too. :thumb: 

It'll be very handy for slapping a finishing pad on and applying a coat of wax.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

If anyone is interested, I bought two spare cosmo's from my local Makro. They come to £17.61 when you add the vat. I'm selling them on ebay for £19.95 plus shipping if anyone's interested. Hardly enough to cover my fuel costs actually getting to my local Makro so I'm not profiteering and certainly not using the forum for advertising; more trying to help my fellow detailer:thumb:

Anyway's, here's the link -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cosmo-cordless-rechargeable-Car-Polisher-like-Meguiars_W0QQitemZ8037556715QQcategoryZ72201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Moderators if you need to remove this post, I fully understand.

Also, I'd like to point out that selling these items has nothing to do with me hearing 'What do you want 4 for!?' shortly after getting home with them


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Cool - don't have a Makro anywhere near me...

--Tosh


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

Got mine on Monday but it had some bits missing, think someone had been in the box. 

Had no 4" pad, no sanding discs and no bristle thing (best way to describe it). Not that it matters too much as I probably wouldn't have used them but would have been handy to have them to explain to my other half why I bought it!!


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Does anybody know if you can get spare batteries for the Cosmo?


----------



## Moynas Polo GTi (Feb 6, 2006)

Where can you get the pads for this are they the same as the megs one??


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

scragend said:


> Does anybody know if you can get spare batteries for the Cosmo?


Apparently, you can contact COSMO UK via the phone number on the box or instructions. Dunno how much they are though.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 19, 2006)

Moynas Polo GTi said:


> Where can you get the pads for this are they the same as the megs one??


Doubtful they are up to the same quality as Megs, but any hook n loop or velcro pad will stick to the integral backing plate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2006)

I managed to get a spare battery for my Megs copy. Not sure where from now but it was a google search. I'll try to dig out the e-mail and link. Do you think it will fit ?

Edited: Battery

This is the Megs one, not sure if it's the same as the Cosmo ?

Shipper


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

Shipper said:


> I managed to get a spare battery for my Megs copy. Not sure where from now but it was a google search. I'll try to dig out the e-mail and link. Do you think it will fit ?
> 
> Edited: Battery
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Shipper, might try it - batteries cost more than the Cosmo itself these days! :doublesho

As far as I can gather the Cosmo is just a rebranded Megs one so it should fit.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

anyone got the cosmo website? im nowhere near a makro shop
________
green crack pictures


----------



## Solaar (Oct 26, 2005)

cosmos said:


> Doubtful they are up to the same quality as Megs, but any hook n loop or velcro pad will stick to the integral backing plate.


I just use my 4" SFX pads that I use with my PC, they fit perfectly.

Not so sure if I'd go any bigger as think the motor would struggle.


----------



## crnflke (Nov 4, 2005)

If anyone has one of these spare or has a makro near them, I would be interested in one of these Cosmo polishers. I'd obviously cover the cost plus postage.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

Anyone managed to get a 2nd battery yet?


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^BTTT with the battery question!!^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

Would it be possible if someone here lives close to a makro and they don't mind. Buying one these polishers for me i will be happy to pay the cost of the item and postage and a little bit for your troubles.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

sanky said:


> Would it be possible if someone here lives close to a makro and they don't mind. Buying one these polishers for me i will be happy to pay the cost of the item and postage and a little bit for your troubles.


I can ask my Mum and Dad if they are going soon. They might not have any left or still be doing them at that price.


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

I don't mind paying a bit more for the polisher as long as it's a not gone up ridicules ammount, and i can fit the 6.5" meg pads. Lets say if its under £30 then it's fine for me.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I think from memory they were reduced from £29.99 plus vat to £14.99 plus vat.

I also use mine with the 4 inch pads. The Megs pictures show it with 6.5 inch pads attached, but I'm sure others will agree that the 4inch pads work better with it.


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

Cheers Donnyboy,

If you could get hold of one for me that we would be much appriciatded.


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Just spoke to them.

They said when they got me mine there were only about 6 or 7 there and that was a while ago. They won't be in anytime soon either.

Sorry mate. 

Anyone else near a Makro??


----------



## craigM (Dec 19, 2005)

If its the hillington makro they use donnyboy then they still had some left at the weekend, but i just gave back the card i borrowed today doh! There doing twin halogen lights similar to the screw fix ones for 12.99+vat each aswell.


----------



## sanky (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Donnynoy,

Anyone else willing to offer some help on the matter would be really appricated.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

cosmos said:


> Apparently, you can contact COSMO UK via the phone number on the box or instructions. Dunno how much they are though.


I've called Cosmo today - the part number for the battery is 04825 and it's not available from them direct, you have to go through a dealer (e.g. Halfords). The customer support tech said that although the polisher is discontinued, they still have spares, but the approx price of batteries is 20-25 quid!

I haven't got a Halfords near me (or another Cosmo dealer) so if anyone can actually enquire as to the price of this part, it'll be handy for the group. Otherwise you can get the Meguiars batteries for 20 quid delivered (which is expensive, considering the original price was 30 quid for the polisher + one battery) but hey, that's always the way.

Can't find the battery though google either, so can't import a bulk number and sell them on the forum, although someone else may have more luck. The polisher is the same for the Nikota/Meguiars/Simoniz/Cosmo brands but no hits!

--Tosh


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

I have a Makro about 2 miles away but would these do a better job at taking a coat of wax off other than by hand ? If they are not that powerful why would they be better than the good old fashion way ?? Could they, say put a coat of Meg's #81 Pure Hand Polish on and work until you needed to finish off by hand or would wax be about it ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^Used mine for paint cleaners and #81 prior to PC


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

Right, might go and pick one up, for the cash it seems worth a punt, i could use it for the #81 as taking it off by hand can be a bit of a pain, cheers.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Just had a mail back from Meguiars - they don't sell it any more, and don't have any spare batteries either... If anyone has a source for batteries (or the Cosmo's themselves) please post to the board!

--Tosh


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone got one for sale?


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

've just bought a machine off ebay without a battery. Bad move maybe but it was only 6 quid. Might have a go at sourcing one from somewhere.

Shame because everything else is there but the battery.


----------

